# 

## gonsiorek

Witam,
Mam do zrobienia ok 20 m2 wylewki grubości 5-10 cm na stropie kleina na której docelowo położę płyty OSB (poddasze-graciarnia). Wstępnie kupiłem 1 m3 zmielonego styropianu i .... no właśnie  :smile:  jakie proporcje objętościowe zastosować? Znalazłem coś takiego 1 miara cementu (zrobić mleczko cementowe), 3 miary granulatu - czy to są poprawne proporcje ?

----------


## adam_mk

Raczej tak, ale...
Kwestia konsystencji.
Zrobisz wodniste - mleczko spłynie.
Zrób próbkę w jakim starym wiaderku - będziesz za jakie trzy dni ekspertem.

Adam M.

----------


## a.no

troche ne w temacie bo perlitbeton...

http://www.perlipol.com.pl/perlitobeton-ptb

----------


## gonsiorek

Dziękuje Adamie za szybką odpowiedź! Jak widzę trzeba się skupić na wodzie  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Dodaj trochę wapna.
Spowoduje lepsze zwilżanie plastiku (styrenu, styropianu) mleczkiem cementowym.
Tak 1/3 ilości cementu.

Zrób sobie DWIE próbki w dwóch wiaderkach i porównaj.
Wyjmij, poskacz po tym, przełam, przepiłuj brzeszczotem i obejrzyj, wrzuć do wody....

Jak dodasz wody szklanej (glinokrzemian sodowy) to dodatkowo to wodouszczelnisz..
Stanie się zwilżalne, ale nienasiąkliwe! 
(tyle, ze to już cztery wiaderka, ale jesteś wtedy superekspertem!!!)

Adam M.

----------


## gonsiorek

Wylewka zrobiona - wielkie dzięki dla Adama M. : )
Informacje z forum więc obowiązek podzielenia się swoimi doświadczeniami to mus!
Na początek kupiłem 1 m3 granulatu w takim 1 worku zbiorczym za 50 zł - w pobliskiej hurtowni mają młynek i wrzucają tam różne odpady styropianowe - materiał lux  :smile:  
Zatargałem betoniarkę na strych, poziomica, kilka pożyczonych rurek na wylewki i do dzieła.
Jeśli ktoś kiedyś stał przy betoniarce, a jako informatyk w naszym pięknym kraju miałem to szczęście  :smile:  to już po drugiej betoniarce proporcje składników osiągnęły ideał. Z grubsza jest to:
- 1 miara (np. wiaderko) cementu 
- 1 miara wody 
- 4 miary granulatu
Mieszanie w betoniarce nie jest tak "fajne" jak mieszanie betonu, styropian z racji swojej wagi potrafi "osiadać" na ściankach i nie mieszać się z mleczkiem cementowym ale kielnia i parę ruchów ręką w betoniarce załatwia sprawę. Generalnie robota lekka, miła i przyjemna. Moje obawy o to, że granulat będzie się roznosił po "okolicy" kleił się do wszystkiego okazały się bezpodstawne bo więcej syfu w powietrzu było od cementu.
Wylewkę rozkładałem między rurkami które poziomowałem kawałkami styropianu, w rozprowadzeniu pomagały małe grabie i kielnia, potem delikatnie to ubijałem samą kielnią, ściąganie wylewki po rurkach z racji jej wagi to robota dla dziecka  :smile: . 
Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu. Chodząc w płaskich buciorach przy mojej wadze do 80 kg nic się nie zapada, nie ugina tak wiec jak rzucę na to płytę OSB tym bardziej nie będzie z tym problemu.

----------


## marekbo

Odkopie temat, bo muszę również wykonać styrobeton, słyszałem że można dodać piach, aby poprawić odporność na ściskanie, tylko ile dodać piachu do wyżej podanych składników?

----------


## adam_mk

Kup ze trzy wiaderka.
Do jednego dodaj trochę, do drugiego więcej a do trzeciego sporo piachu.
Recepturę styrobetonu masz opisaną wyżej.
Potem poczekaj, zobacz co wyszło i zadecyduj - ile.

Adam M.

----------


## marekbo

> Kup ze trzy wiaderka.
> Do jednego dodaj trochę, do drugiego więcej a do trzeciego sporo piachu.
> Recepturę styrobetonu masz opisaną wyżej.
> Potem poczekaj, zobacz co wyszło i zadecyduj - ile.
> 
> Adam M.


Adam dzięki, ale mam trochę mało czasu na eksperymenty, chętnie zdam się na Twoje doświadczenie, potrzebuje tylko zalać pustaki szalunkowe, z których wymurowałem ścianę w granicy z sąsiadem (robi za ogrodzenie i jednocześnie ścianę z pomieszczenia gospodarczego, Wiem że sama pustka, która nie jest mała robi już za jakieś ocieplenie, ale muszę zalać w kilku miejscach gdzie są pręty zbrojeniowe. Co myślisz o proporcjach (objętościowo) 1:1:1:3 (cement,piach,woda,granulat), czy może od razu dać 1:1:1:4 ?

----------


## adam_mk

Dodasz piachu to pogorszysz parametry cieplne, ale poprawisz mechaniczne.
Jak nie jest tego dużo, to dałbym 1,5/1/1/3.
Będzie mocne i jeszcze względnie dobre termoizolacyjnie.
Wody, to tak właściwie tyle, aby się zalało i nie było w tym pustek powietrznych, bo nie ma jak tam powibrować.
Ciasno będzie, to betonik zrób luźniejszy.

Adam M.

----------


## marekbo

> Dodasz piachu to pogorszysz parametry cieplne, ale poprawisz mechaniczne.
> Jak nie jest tego dużo, to dałbym 1,5/1/1/3.
> Będzie mocne i jeszcze względnie dobre termoizolacyjnie.
> Wody, to tak właściwie tyle, aby się zalało i nie było w tym pustek powietrznych, bo nie ma jak tam powibrować.
> Ciasno będzie, to betonik zrób luźniejszy.
> 
> Adam M.


Super dzięki, jutro będą zalewał, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie  :smile: . 

Pozdro

----------


## michjankowski

A co polecacie na wypełnienie obszaru między dachem a wnętrzem pomieszczenia ??

----------


## p.august

Witam,

remontuję mieszkanie 40 m2 w 100-letniej kamienicy...
Mój problem jest na zdjęciach - podłoga na stropie Kleina nad piwnicą.

 

Pomiędzy dwuteowniki chciałem dać keramzyt (4-6 cm = 2 m3), ale czy nie lepszy będzie *styrobeton*?
Proporcje cement-woda-granulat = 1-1-4 byłyby OK? Dodać piasek (żwir) lub wapno? Jakie wtedy proporcje?

Na styrobeton planuję dać 5 cm styropian EPS100 i 5 cm wylewka z włóknami z miksokreta - dać też maty "zbrojeniowe" 2,5 mm 10x10 cm? Folia potrzebna?

A może jest możliwość zrobienia jednej wylewki 10 cm "na gotowo" dodając "coś" do styrobetonu, aby poprawić stabilność / nośność takiej wylewki?  :wink: 

Dzięki za pomoc i udanego weekendu  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Dodać wapno.
Piasku raczej nie- jak ma być to termoizolacja.
Na styrobeton warstwa zbrojonej wylewki (włókna lub jaka siatka). Będzie twarde i "nośne".

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

Cieszę się bardzo, że Pan jeszcze nie śpi, panie Adamie  :smile: 

Nie dawać styropianu na styrobeton? Jak zatem odizolować dwuteowniki od wylewki? - chciałem wylać styrobeton na równo z nimi...
Same włókna wystarczą?

Na drugim zdjęciu widać papę pod oknem - czy nie "zeżre" styropianu? Zostawić? Uciąć po murze?

Ile wapna? 1/3 cementu?

Wykonawca wylewki zaproponował dwie inne możliwości: wyrównać podłoże mleczkiem cementowym lub żwirem i przykleić/położyć 10 cm styropianu EPS 100 i wylewka 5-6 cm z włóknami...

Jak zdecydować?

----------


## adam_mk

Ta papa dla styrobetonu nie będzie groźna.
Co z niej miało się ulotnić to już dawno się ulotniło.
Po co izolować dwuteowniki od wylewki?
Jak wzmacniać wylewkę - zależy od tego jak mocna powinna być.
Albo siatka , albo włókna, albo jedno i drugie.

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

> Po co izolować dwuteowniki od wylewki?


Strop w nieogrzewanej piwnicy nie jest ocieplony (piwnica zbyt niska), dwuteowniki są odkryte...

----------


## adam_mk

Znaczy... mostki cieplne...
Dać więcej termoizolacji, tak aby zakryła te dwuteowniki?

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

Właśnie, czy będą mostki cieplne, jeśli dam styrobeton tylko do wysokości dwuteowników?
Czy 4-6 cm styrobetonu można uznać za wystarczającą termoizolację? - dlatego planowałem na styrobeton dać 5 cm twardego styropianu (izolacja i wyeliminowanie ewentualnych mostków) i 5 cm wylewki z włóknami...
Prawidłowo kombinuję? Coś zmienić?

----------


## adam_mk

Wystarczającą do... czego?
Tak, jak kombinujesz sprawi, że będzie mniejsze zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
Ile mniejsze - OZC powie.
WTEDY decyduj...

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

OZC niewiele powie, bo to 100-letnia, nieocieplona kamienica - może za kilka lat będzie...
A jak byś Ty zadecydował? Masz dużo większe doświadczenie  :yes:

----------


## adam_mk

Ile tam jest miejsca pod pokryciem podłogowym?
Ma tam być podłogówka?

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

Od cegieł do krawędzi dwuteownika jest 4-6 cm. Podłogówki nie planuję...
Tak to wygląda:

Załącznik 280679 Załącznik 280680

_Wykonawca wylewki chce nierówności zasypać żwirem / grubym piaskiem, czyli 0-10 mm grubości, na to twardy styropian 5 cm (akurat do krawędzi dwuteowników) i wylewka 5-6 cm z włóknami. Mostków cieplnych podobno nie będzie..._

Piasek / żwir po przemyśleniu ODPADA.
Będzie STYROBETON!
Jedyne nad czym myślę, to czy styrobeton dać  tylko do górnej krawędzi dwuteowników (łatwo zrobić równą płaszczyznę) i na to 5 cm styropianu (mam taki) i 5 cm wylewki z włóknami...

----------


## p.august

> Od cegieł do krawędzi dwuteownika jest 4-6 cm. Podłogówki nie planuję...
> Będzie STYROBETON!
> Jedyne nad czym myślę, to czy styrobeton dać  tylko do górnej krawędzi dwuteowników (łatwo zrobić równą płaszczyznę) i na to 5 cm styropianu (mam taki) i 5 cm wylewki z włóknami...


Panie Adamie,
w piątek lub sobotę będzie robiony styrobeton i bardzo proszę o doradzenie:

- styrobeton dać  tylko do górnej krawędzi dwuteowników (łatwo zrobić równą płaszczyznę) i na to 5 cm styropianu (mam taki) i 5 cm wylewki z włóknami?

- styrobeton dać 2-3 cm ponad górną krawędź dwuteowników i 5 cm wylewki z włóknami?

Bardzo dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Styrobeton dać 2-3 cm ponad górną krawędź dwuteowników i 5 cm wylewki z włóknami.
Tak bym zrobił, jak jest na to miejsce.

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

Miejsca jest dużo...
Czyli BEZ styropianu...
Wylewka oczywiście z dylatacją, ale styrobeton BEZ dylatacji?...

----------


## adam_mk

A po co dylatacja w styrobetonie?
JAK miałaby w nim zadziałać?

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

Chciałem się tylko upewnić  :wink:  Nawet byłaby niewskazana z powodu wystających cegieł...
Czyli wszystko jasne - wielkie dzięki za pomoc i udanego weekendu życzę!  :smile:

----------


## clean fire

Mam taki sam przypadek ze stropem Kleina. Tylko ja planuję przygotować strop pod ogrzewanie podłogowe. Mam do dyspozycji 12 cm (od wystających dwuteowników), więc planuję wyrównać styrobetonem do wysokości  dwuteownków. Na to 5 - 6 cm płyty z pianki rezolowej (λ=0,020) i wylewka. Nigdy nie miałem nawet styczności ze styrobetonem. Jestem ciekaw, czy ten styrobeton uda się wylać na tyle równo, aby na to dało się położyć te płyty ?. Prośba do *p.august*. Czy mógłbyś opisać, ewentualnie jakieś zdjęcia po wylaniu styrobetonu ?

----------


## adam_mk

Da się!
No, jak się chce - to się da!
 :Lol: 
Chudziak też da się zrobić równo...
Widziałem taki!

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

> Jestem ciekaw, czy ten styrobeton uda się wylać na tyle równo, aby na to dało się położyć te płyty ?
> Prośba do *p.august*. Czy mógłbyś opisać, ewentualnie jakieś zdjęcia po wylaniu styrobetonu ?


Moje dwuteowniki są zaskakująco dobrze wypoziomowane i wylanie styrobetonu do górnej ich krawędzi byłoby dziecinnie łatwe, ale chcę dać 2-3 cm powyżej - zdjęcia oczywiście zrobię i wstawię  :big grin: 

Myślę o dylatacji wylewki... Skoro nie będzie styropianu ani folii, to zwiąże ona chyba ze styrobetonem - po co zatem dylatacja?  :wink:

----------


## p.august

No cóż... pojawił się mały problem...
Wszystko było gotowe do wylania styrobetonu, a więc zaczęto rozdrabniać styropian - i kicha  :bash: 
Mam dużo styropianu, ale twardego EPS 100 i za cholerę nie chciał się zgranulować  :bash:  Wyciągnąłem nawet zdesperowany rozdrabniarkę do gałęzi - i też kicha  :bash:  Oblepiła się tylko pyłem...
Obdzwoniłem producentów i hurtownie w Bydgoszczy - tylko jeden chciał zrobić granulat na zamówienie, termin 3 dni, a cena jak za normalny styropian  :big tongue: 
Kazałem wylać w końcu rzadki beton na nierówności, dam 5 cm styropianu i wylewka.
A miało być tak pięknie, łatwo i przyjemnie  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

To czemu nie zapytałeś jak zrobić rozdrabniarkę do KAŻDEGO styropianu "tymi ręcami" i za 10zł?

Adam M.

----------


## mac_612

> To czemu nie zapytałeś jak zrobić rozdrabniarkę do KAŻDEGO styropianu "tymi ręcami" i za 10zł?
> 
> Adam M.


jak zrobić rozdrabniarkę do KAŻDEGO styropianu "tymi ręcami" i za 10zł? Z mieszadła do cementu? Ja używałem śrutownika typu DIY i styropian potrafił go zablokować, choć np twardą piane PUR ładnie rozdrabniał.

----------


## mac_612

Rozdrabniarka do styropianu powinna mieć raczej nie duże obroty, za to wysoki moment. Mój "bąk" z silnikiem 1500 obrotów 1,1kW rozrywał twardą, ale kruchą pianę, a miękki styropian wbijał się pod ostrze i klinował. Styropian powinien być chyba rozrywany , a nie cięty (raczej wirujący płaskownik, niż ostrze).

----------


## p.august

nie było czasu na pytania na forum, gdybym miał telefon, to co innego  :smile: 
Styropian połamali na małe kawałki, wrzucili do beczki i "kręcili mieszadłem do zaprawy, nie wiertarką, "sprzętem na 2 ręce"  :wink: 
Styropian tylko się odbijał od mieszadła, po 5-10 min. była może garść "granulatu", a potrzebowałem ok. 2 m3 ...

*Ale sprawa nadal aktualna! Jeszcze wylewki nie ma, więc jak zrobić ten granulat?*

----------


## adam_mk

Wizyta na najbliższym złomowisku...
Silnik z "pralki Frani" i jakie kółko pasowe.
Albo jaka rurka (ja mam alu fi 250 dł 400mm) albo okrągły walec z drewna.
W ten walec w kratkę (owinąć skośnie papierem w kratkę) gęsto, z rastrem co 1cm (co dwie kratki)  wbijać twarde gwoździe tak, aby wystawały na jakieś 8-10mm.
Łebek po wbiciu odcinasz obcęgami. To co zostanie ma mieć podany wymiar.
Powstanie istny JEŻ.
Walec łożyskujesz (dowolnie, coś wymyślisz).
Nakładasz na niego skrzynkę z byle blachy o wymiarach nieco większych jak walec z kolcami, który powstał.
W skrzynce wstawiasz płaskownik wzdłuż walca dokładnie ponad nim.
Duże koło pasowe na walcu, małe na silniku z pralki.
Wrzucasz do skrzynki DOWOLNY styropian.Walec kręcąc się nie za szybko, ale ze sporym momentem rozdrabnia styro na małe kawałeczki, ale NIE NA MĄKĘ!!!
Tempo imponujące.
Do 10m3/godz.
Można walec przedłużyć, skrzynkę powiększyć i silniczek dać mocniejszy to wyjdzie maszynka na 100m3/godz. Tylko po co?
Jak pod skrzynką z wirującym POZIOMO walcem zawiesisz wielki wór na śmieci to unikniesz widoku jaki bywa w młynie...

Miałem takie cudo...
Jeden z forumowiczów, nie bywa już tu z ładnych kilka lat, pożyczył to kilka lat temu na tydzień.
Do dziś nie wróciło i chyba zrobię kolejna zabawkę...
Od razu uprzedzam: NIE POŻYCZĘ, BO SAM BĘDĘ POTRZEBOWAŁ A TRZECIEJ JUŻ NIE ZROBIĘ, BO NIE!
Fotki się nie zachowały...
Rysunek mogę dla jasności jaki wkleić...

Adam M.

Jak są pytania to mój emilek jest troszkę niżej, pod tą i każdą inną moja wypowiedzią...
 :Lol: 
AM.

----------


## p.august

a nie da się jakoś prościej, np. w beczce? Gdzieś pisałeś o "beczce i wiertarce"...
Zrobienie tego ustrojstwa zajmie mi dzień i nie wiadomo, czy JEŻ nie będzie fruwający po okolicy  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Widziałeś może młynek do pieprzu?
Taki ręczny?
Stożek, w nim pionowo mieszadło z zaostrzonymi krawędziami.
Luz pomiędzy dolną krawędzią stożka a mieszadłem około 2-4mm.
Szybciej zrobisz ale wydajność mniejsza.
No, za mała nie będzie...
Napęd jaką wiertarką, obroty dobierzesz.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Samo mieszadło z zaostrzonymi krawędziami.
Beczka pełna kawałków styro, ale wtedy Ty musisz w tej beczce obracającym się szybko mieszadłem pomieszać i kontrolować czy już czy jeszcze.
Robota w porcjach a nie w trybie ciągłym.
Też działa.

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

OK, dzięki wielkie!

----------


## p.august

*Zdobyłem granulat!*  :yes: 
Ten woreczek ok. 1,5 m3 kosztował stówkę  :smile:  Jest to tzw. regranulat - mam wrażenie, że zbyt "puszysty"...
Chciałem dać styrobeton ok. 3 cm ponad dwuteowniki, ale poszłoby ponad 40 worków cementu  :eek:  i w końcu będzie do górnej krawędzi - proporcje 1-1-4 i 1/3 wapna, mieszane mieszadłem w beczce (wygodniej i więcej wchodzi  :smile: 

*Bardzo proszę o ocenę i uwagi - tak to ma wyglądać?* Dzisiaj musieliśmy przerwać, jutro ma być dokończone.
Wcześniejsze zalanie rzadkim betonem wyszło chyba na dobre, bo chyba wzmocniło strop...
Kilka zdjęć dodałem...

----------


## artek76

izolacjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :wink:

----------


## p.august

> izolacjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Chodzi o folię? Nie zamierzałem dawać... Jest to strop nad piwnicą...




Tak to wygląda po 24h:



Na powierzchni jest dość miękko, chcę położyć na ten styrobeton 5 cm styropianu i wylewka 5-6 cm.
Czy mam tą powierzchnię utwardzić np. mleczkiem cementowym? Trochę się boję, czy razem ze styropianem nie będzie zbyt miękko i czy wylewka nie będzie pękała...

----------


## p.august

Dzisiaj obejrzałem dzieło dokładniej...
Te jasne miejsca to złe wymieszanie granulatu z zaprawą, w niektórych miejscach jest praktycznie sam dość luźny styropian. Miejsca, gdzie polano rzadkim na powierzchni, jest twardo i nośność OK.
Mam zamiar położyć bezpośrednio na tym styrobetonie (na całości) siatkę 2,5 mm 10x10 cm i wylewka 5-6 cm (z włóknami?) - siatka na całości, aby wylewka nie pękała na dwuteownikach. Wylewka przy okazji zwiąże i wzmocni miejscami luźną powierzchnię.
Będzie OK?

----------


## apli77

od 4cm do 7cm

----------


## p.august

> od 4cm do 7cm


Masz na myśli wylewkę czy styrobeton?

----------


## p.august

Panie Adamie, obraził się Pan, ze kupiłem gotowy granulat?  :hug: 
Pana instrukcje na pewno przydadzą się wielu osobom...
Gdybym zrobił sam, byłby z pewnością lepszy od tego kupionego puchu...  :mad:

----------


## adam_mk

Nie!
Latałem po kraju i naprawiałem świat...
 :Lol: 
Dobrze jest, ze wyszło dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

No to kamień z serca  :smile: 
Nie wiem, czy dobrze wyszło... Te jasne miejsca są bardzo miękkie, dlatego dałem siatkę na całość i właśnie chłopaki robią wylewkę 6 cm bez włókien.
Mam nadzieję, że siatka uratuje sprawę i nie będzie pękać...  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Nie ma prawa!
Jest tam, gdzie wylewka pracuje "na rozciąganie", czego nie lubi. Jest na dole.
Wszystko powinno być dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## p.august

Wylewka prawie wyschła, "na dole" zapewne jeszcze nie...
Cóż, ekipa miała laser, zacieraczkę, ale mieszali w betoniarce i nie przesiewali żwiru, który leżał 2 lata pod drzewami - dlatego na powierzchni jest mnóstwo śmieci  :bash:  (cienkie korzenie, liście, drobne gałązki itp.)
Styrobeton - kupiony "granulat" nie miał nic wspólnego z granulkami - był to porwany/poszarpany styropian, baaardzo miękki, 1-2 cm kawałki...  :wink: 
W sumie wyszło średnio, ale mam nadzieję, że termoizolacja będzie (przy okazji wyrównany strop Kleina), a wylewka będzie mocna i stabilna (z matami zbrojeniowymi)  :smile: 
Jeszcze jedno - nie dali dylatacji w połowie długości pomieszczenia 4,5 x 8,5 m - czy dzięki matom nie będzie pękało?  :wink: 

Przy okazji następny problem...
Z powodu niedostatecznego ogrzewania i wentylacji 100-letnie tynki nadawały się tylko do skucia do gołych cegieł.
Remont się wlecze i mamy jesień - za kilka dni ma być w nocy 0-5 stopni...
Na te stare, niezbyt suche i proste ściany, chciałem dać tynk cementowo-wapienny - tynk gipsowy chłonie wilgoć, rigips też się nie nadaje...
Tylko, czy tynk cem.-wap. zdoła teraz wyschnąć??? Ściany fajnie przeschły, a teraz mam dać na nie mnóstwo wody?
Myślałem o wypożyczeniu i wstawieniu osuszacza (350 zł/tydzień), ale podobno przyśpieszenie schnięcia tynków może na nie źle wpłynąć?...
Więc co zrobić? Jakie tynki? Czekać pół roku do wiosny?

----------


## adam_mk

Pisz emilka do mnie.
Wyjaśnię co da się zrobić.
Mój emilek jest pod każdą moją wypowiedzią...

Adam M.

----------


## FlashBack

> OZC niewiele powie, bo to 100-letnia, nieocieplona kamienica - może za kilka lat będzie...
> A jak byś Ty zadecydował? Masz dużo większe doświadczenie


By twoj strop nie podzielil losu pewnej wentylacji rodem Adam mk

----------


## themasterp

Czy na styrobeton w przypadku planowanej podlogi z paneli mozna dac 1 warstwę plyty mfp (ew osb) jako wzmocnienie i na to klasc gabke i panele?

----------


## teka

tak

----------


## themasterp

A czy ktoś  byłby  w stanie doradzić jaka grubość tej płyty wówczas zastosować? Wystarczy 15?

----------


## p.august

U mnie popaprańcy źle mieszali styropian z zaprawą i miałem miejscami "białe plamy styropianowe", uginające się  :mad: 
Dlatego musiałem zrobić wylewkę dla stabilności podłogi - robili inni, też popaprańcy  :mad: 
Radzę Ci zrobić wylewkę, koszt tylko trochę wyższy, a stabilność dużo większa - w końcu to podłoga, musi być nośna i stabilna...

----------


## themasterp

Dzięki za opinie augus, prawdę mówiąc nie patrzę w tym przypadku na koszty,  chciałbym mieć po prostu jak najlżejsza podłogę pod panele , jeśli styrobeton plus płyta mfp ew. włóknowo gipsowa zapewni mi stabilna podłogę to co mi będzie za różnica po czym chodzę a mniejszy ciężar na teriva w moim odczuciu będzie działał tylko na plus przy tym stropie.

----------


## p.august

Przy stabilności nie chodzi o płyty MFP, tylko o to, co jest pod nimi  :yes: 
Jeśli styrobeton, to kup koniecznie granulki a nie recykling! Recykling to poszarpane na mniejsze lub większe kawałki najgorszego dziadostwa.
Dużo pewniejszy byłby perlitobeton - waga podobna, działanie podobne, cena podobna, a dużo stabilniejszy. Gdybym robił jeszcze raz, na pewno kupiłbym perlit, a nie styropian do wylewki.
Oby Ci się podłoga nie ugięła pod ciężkim meblem, bo będziesz miał szparę pod listwą podłogową - jak ja w innym mieszkaniu... (ale to inna historia z jeszcze innymi popaprańcami).
Powodzenia!

----------


## themasterp

Oby limit paproków się kiedyś wyczerpał  :smile:  dzięki za opinie i sugestie,  na pewno się przydadzą,  pozdrawiam

----------


## GregMajster

A ja mam takie pytanie czy jest jakiś sens w zbrojeniu styrobetonu warstwy ok10cm która ma zostać ułożona na stropie żelbetowym?

----------


## pjp

ja trochę z innej beczki, czy ktoś z Was wie może, czy zawsze jest konieczna izolacja pod styrobeton? Chcę zrobić wylewkę na podłodze na piętrze ze styrobetonu, ale nigdzie nie mogą znaleźć informacji czy położenie foli lub papy jest bezwzględnie konieczne, czy może gdy nie ma konieczności izolacji bo poniżej nie ma wilgoci ani zimna można sobie to odpuścić.

----------


## marcinmos

Witam, remontuje stary dom i mam strop drewniany, czyli belki położone co metr. Pomiędzy od spodu deski, szlaka. Pomyślałem o styrobetonie wylanym pomiędzy belki i na belki 5 cm. Chodzi mi o to czy można na to położyć płytki?

----------


## Genesis72

> Witam, remontuje stary dom i mam strop drewniany, czyli belki położone co metr. Pomiędzy od spodu deski, szlaka. Pomyślałem o styrobetonie wylanym pomiędzy belki i na belki 5 cm. Chodzi mi o to czy można na to położyć płytki?


Jak wyżej , jesżeli się pomiedzi belki wyleje styrobeton, czy usztywni tron drewniany?

----------


## van1981

Powitać
Odkopuję temat.
Wykańczam(jeśli tak można to nazwać) 30 letni dom. Mam strop kleina jak na zdjęciach z narzuconym gruzem, piachem, śmieciami.
Zdecydowałem się na styrobeton i postanowiłem wam pokazać efekty moich prób. Może coś podpowiecie. 
Styrobeton z uwagi na wagę, koszta i łatwość wykonania.
Podłoże wyglądało tak:

Obecnie usuwamy gruz itd 




Mam do wylania 200m2 na grubość ok 5cm. Wyszło mi że potrzebuje 9m3 styrobetonu. 
Z obliczeń jakie mi wychodzą(z wzoru kolegi 4/1/1) będę potrzebował 6m3 granulatu, 1,5 tony cementu i 1,5 tony wody ? Nie wiem czy z wodą dobrze liczę bo przecież woda ma wyparować  :smile:  Do tego trochę wapna może miejscami będę dodawał trochę piachu żeby poprawić właściwości mechaniczne.

----------


## adam_mk

A CO chcesz uzyskać?
Własności mechaniczne ma strop (ktoś go bardzo ładnie, solidnie zrobił.)
To strop wewnętrzny... Solidna termoizolacja raczej zbędna.
Prędzej - wyciszenie... Wyrównanie, poziomowanie...
Cementu tyle, aby tylko pokleić.
Nie zadziała jak wapna (mineralizacja powierzchni kulek styro) nie dodasz.
Dałbym 6 styro 1 cementu i 1,5 wapna.
Potem poczekał ile trzeba. Bez piachu.
A najlepiej - test w jakiej ramce zbitej z desek. Coś dodasz, ujmiesz...
CO jest pod spodem?
Bo może... szkła wodnego odrobinę potrzeba (wodo i paroszczelność)

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

> A CO chcesz uzyskać?
> Własności mechaniczne ma strop (ktoś go bardzo ładnie, solidnie zrobił.)
> To strop wewnętrzny... Solidna termoizolacja raczej zbędna.
> Prędzej - wyciszenie... Wyrównanie, poziomowanie...
> Cementu tyle, aby tylko pokleić.
> Nie zadziała jak wapna (mineralizacja powierzchni kulek styro) nie dodasz.
> Dałbym 6 styro 1 cementu i 1,5 wapna.
> Potem poczekał ile trzeba. Bez piachu.
> A najlepiej - test w jakiej ramce zbitej z desek. Coś dodasz, ujmiesz...
> ...


Witam Cię Adamie.
Styrobeton ma tu pełnić rolę wypełnienia, wypoziomowania, wyrównania pod położenie styropianu(akustyka). Myślę o styropianie 2x po 2cm albo po 5cm(mostki się będą robić ale przecież kondygnacje będą ogrzewane)
Pięter z takim stropem jest trzy kondygnacje. Na samym dole jest niski parter który będzie użytkowy(gabinet, toaleta, kotłownia, garaż, korytarz, ogólnie w większości ogrzewana powierzchnia)
Piach głównie na ostatnią kondygnację(wysokie poddasze) które nie będzie na razie wykańczane a po którym trzeba jako tako chodzić, przynajmniej w części przy schodach. Na razie ta powierzchnia będzie przeznaczona na składowisko wszystkiego dlatego trochę chciałbym poprawić mechanicznie je.
Jedna z kondygnacji będzie w większości pod podłogówkę.

----------


## adam_mk

No, to tylko PERLITOBETON
I docieplenie i wyrównanie, ma nośność (da się po nim chodzić)
Styro dla stłumienia akustyki?
Od kiedy?

Poza najwyższym stropem gdzie perlitobeton jest właściwy wysypał bym z worka perlit i na tym podłogi układał.
Masz wypoziomowanie, termoizolację i wyciszenie (znaczne) w jednym.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Perlit jest tańszy od DOBREGO styro.
Znacznie!

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

granulat styrobetonu jaki będę miał jest po 45zł za 1m3, perlit chyba nie jest tańszy

edit. ok doczytałem żeby sam perlit na dwóch stropach rozsypać. Nie będzie to za bardzo pływająca konstrukcja ?
Jeszcze jeden problem u mnie nie ma nigdzie Perlitu

Styropian jest chyba trochę akustyczny ? Nawet są specjalne styropiany acustcic coś tam się zwące.

----------


## adam_mk

No, tak się nazywają...
Kolumny Zygmunta byś nie kupił?
Tano sprzedam....

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

Adamie jestem amatorem ale szybko się uczę. Mam rozumieć że akustyki styropianem nie poprawię ? Bo na tym głównie mi zależy. Chcę też  styropian wyłożyć na jednym piętrze pod podłogówkę. 

Perlit z tego co pogoglowałem to najbliżej mam 180km do Bełchatowa. Koszt 150zł za tysiąc litów. Ile na 9m3 potrzebował bym perlitu ? Może warto było by busa pożyczyć i po to pojechać.

----------


## adam_mk

Chyba warto. To bardzo dobry i twardy materiał (w odróżnieniu od styropianu, który jest miękki, elastyczny). To szkło wulkaniczne.
Podłoga "pływająca" na wysypanym perlicie bardzo dobrze głuszy dźwięki.
Pod podłogówkę też bardzo dobrze się nadaje.
Lepiej jak styropian, bo styro trzeba układać, docinać...
Poczytaj "najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie"

Adam M.

----------


## Andrzej733

Bierzesz styropian za darmo gdzie znajdziesz, betoniarka i łamiesz styropian na kawałki wrzucasz go do betoniarki, mało wody puly trochę, cement mieszasz tak aby konsystencja  uniemozliwiała wypłyniecie kostek styropianu i układasz to an stropie.

----------


## sacha

> Perlit z tego co pogoglowałem to najbliżej mam 180km do Bełchatowa. Koszt 150zł za tysiąc litów. Ile na 9m3 potrzebował bym perlitu ? Może warto było by busa pożyczyć i po to pojechać.


Robiłem z perlitem ale nie obliczałem tego objętościowo, ale myślę że perlitu potrzeba tyle ile wypełnienia czyli 9 m3  Z cementu i wapna nie przybędzie objętości - to wejdzie pomiędzy granulki perlitu. Nie wiem o jakim busie myślisz ale to 9 m3 i w workach pewno.

----------


## van1981

Coraz bardziej przekonujecie mnie do tego Perlitu.
Koszt będzie dwa razy większy niż styrobetonu. Ale roboty znacznie mniej a to też się liczy no i te właściwości o których pan Adam pisze.
Ale przechodząc do konkretów:
3 kondygnacje na każdej chcę osiągnąć coś innego:
1 kondygnacja warstwa wyrównująca luzem perlit, trochę rurek do zasilania kaloryfetów i kilka do zasilania wody na to wylewka półsucha.
2 kondygnacja  warstwa luzem perlitu i ? będzie podłogówka więc muszą być folia, rury do podłogówki i wody na to wylewka półsucha ?
3 kondygnacja perlitobeton żeby można było po tym chodzić. Za kilka lat rury i wylewka właściwa. 

Jakieś wasze propozycje jak na każdej z kondygnacji to kłaść ?

----------


## sacha

> Coraz bardziej przekonujecie mnie do tego Perlitu.
> Koszt będzie dwa razy większy niż styrobetonu. Ale roboty znacznie mniej a to też się liczy no i te właściwości o których pan Adam pisze.
> Ale przechodząc do konkretów:
> 3 kondygnacje na każdej chcę osiągnąć coś innego:
> 1 kondygnacja warstwa wyrównująca luzem perlit, trochę rurek do zasilania kaloryfetów i kilka do zasilania wody na to wylewka półsucha.
> 2 kondygnacja  warstwa luzem perlitu i ? będzie podłogówka więc muszą być folia, rury do podłogówki i wody na to wylewka półsucha ?
> 3 kondygnacja perlitobeton żeby można było po tym chodzić. Za kilka lat rury i wylewka właściwa. 
> 
> Jakieś wasze propozycje jak na każdej z kondygnacji to kłaść ?


Wybacz że się wtrące ale odnośnie 1 i 2 kondygnacji to nie wiem jak chcesz zasypać luzem a potem co? Jak na zasypany luzem perlit dasz wylewkę? Bałbym się! Ja tak nigdy nie robiłem i może Adam to przeczyta i się wypowie. Perlit trzeba czymś "związać'aby nie rozwalał się przy robieniu wylewki. Adam robił mieszankę z gipsem /czytałem to w jego postach/.

----------


## van1981

> Wybacz że się wtrące ale odnośnie 1 i 2 kondygnacji to nie wiem jak chcesz zasypać luzem a potem co? Jak na zasypany luzem perlit dasz wylewkę? Bałbym się! Ja tak nigdy nie robiłem i może Adam to przeczyta i się wypowie. Perlit trzeba czymś "związać'aby nie rozwalał się przy robieniu wylewki. Adam robił mieszankę z gipsem /czytałem to w jego postach/.


dlatego pytam, Adam wcześniej napisał by 1,2 kondygnacje robić luzem ale co potem ? Serio ten perlit ma tak super właściwości tłumienia w porównaniu ze styropianem ?
Jutro muszę podjąć decyzję dwa piętra już gotowe do napełniania dziur

----------


## adam_mk

Sypie się tyle, ile wejdzie BEZ gipsu.
Na to warstewka z gipsem, aby było po czym chodzić.
Im ma być twardsze tym więcej gipsu (i wody).
Strop wewnętrzny to... BEZ folii
WODĘ trzeba jakoś z tego odparować...
Zawsze sugeruję zrobienie testy.
Cztery deski, cztery gwoździe i zrobić zasypkę, zrosić.
Wyjdzie czego dodać. (wody, gipsu, czasu)
NA TYM siatka spinki i rura PERT - jak ma być podłogówka.
Warstwa wylewki z 7cm lub więcej - dla wygody
Tego z gipsem bodaj 3-4cm...
Ma się dać po tym chodzić!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

To bez gipsu jest wspaniałym tłumikiem dźwięków.
To z gipsem - tylko DOBRYM

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze coś...
Układamy podłogę...
No, pokrycie. Panele, klepki czy kafle...
Im staranniej zrobimy wylewkę (grzewczą ) tym mniej podkładu/kleju wchodzi.
Tym lepiej podparte jest pokrycie.
Testem jest kulka ze sporego łożyska.
Upuszczona na podłogę z jakiego 1m wysokości (bez pokrycia aby go nie skrzywdzić) ma zrobić PYK a nie BUMMMM.
Tak, jakbyście ją na plastelinę upuścili...

O dylatacji od ścian (2cm styro czy pianka) nie wspominam, bo oczywiste jest...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

1 kondygnacja - perlitobeton lub folia na suchym.
SAM zdecyduj...
Z folią lepiej (akustycznie) ale trudniej w wykonaniu.

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

Podsumowując:
1 kondygnacja luzem perlit na to perlit z gipsem lub perlitobeton żeby to wszystko utwardzić i na to wylewka półsucha
2 kondygnacja luzem perlit na to perlit z gipsem lub perlitobeton żeby to wszystko utwardzić, folia ta srebrna do ogrzewania podłogowego, rurki na spinkach, wylewka półsucha
3 kondygnacja perlitobeton lub luzem perlit i na to warstwa utwardzona perlitobetonu

Wszędzie dylatacja od ścian i między pomieszczeniami ?
w 90% na górę idą panele, w łazienkach i kuchni idą kafle. 

Tak ?

----------


## adam_mk

Zszywki do styro rurki na perlicie nie utrzymają.
Siatka marketowa 3mm 10 x 10 i spinki do siatki.
Rura PERT (nie pex)

Folia nie musi być srebrna....

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

Folia jakaś pod podłogówkę chyba musi być ?

Zszywki rzeczywiście by się na samym perlicie nie utrzymały. Ale styropian przecież wyeliminowaliśmy....
 Więc do czego to mocować ? Nie utrzymają się do perlitobetonu ? Tylko jak to wtedy mocować? Piszesz o siatce ? Co to za siatka ? Taka jaką daje się do jastrychu czy jakaś ogrodzeniowa ?

Czemu rura PERT a nie PEX ?  To jest taka : http://allegro.pl/rura-kan-therm-per...933529034.html ?

----------


## adam_mk

Uzasadnij - ze folia być musi, tylko nie tak - że wszyscy tak robią!
System podłogówki na siatce ma właśnie kantherm..
https://www.tiasystem.pl/produkt/kli...atke-zbrojaca/
Siatka marketowa 5zł/2m2
TO NIE JEST TA RURA!
To jest PEX...
Ma być PERT (elastyczna)

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

Temat rur na razie zostawmy. Ale domyślam się że to taka: http://allegro.pl/rura-uponor-smart-...787831896.html

Sitka marketowa ... nic mi to nie mówi. Kupię to w biedronce  :tongue: 
Panie Adamie poproszę o jakiegoś linka jak ta siatka ma wyglądać, rozkłada się ją na perlitobetonie bez mocowania ? 

Czy Perlit luzem i na tym perlitobeton sprawdził by się jako docelowa wylewka na 1 i 3 kondygnacji ? Wysypał bym perlit tak z 1-2cm nad metalowe legary i na to warstwa perlitobetonu tak z 7cm i na tym układać panele, płytki.

----------


## adam_mk

Z perlitobetonem - TAK!
Z rurą... NIE!!!!!
TAKA ma być...
https://www.google.pl/url?sa=i&rct=j...11974098438731

Tu masz przykładową siatkę.
W markecie jest po około 5zł/szt.
http://www.mest.com.pl/oferta.php

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

No i git teraz tylko zamówić ciężarówkę parlitu, busa cementu i jechać z tematem. 
Nachodzi mi na myśl jeszcze pytanie: rury wodno-kanalizacyjne lepiej układać w warstwie perlitu czy betonoperlitu ?

----------


## adam_mk

W połowie grubości ocieplenia.

Na perlicie a pod perlitobetonem.
Tak jest najłatwiej i poprawnie.

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

> W połowie grubości ocieplenia.
> 
> Na perlicie a pod perlitobetonem.
> Tak jest najłatwiej i poprawnie.
> 
> Adam M.


Jakoś te rurki wtedy mocować ? czy po prostu ułożyć w otulinie i za ich umocowanie będzie odpowiadać wylewka perlitobetonu ?

Przepraszam za natłok pytań  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Zostawić.
Samo się umocuje jak wylewkę zrobisz.

Adam M.

----------


## Genesis72

Witam
Mam dylemat czy na wylewkę użyć perlitu czy zrobić styrobeton
Co ma lepsze właśniwości izolacyjne?

nie ukrywam, że również chodzi mi cenę

Znajomy remontował dom i na strop wylał/wyłożył perlitobeton (jako lekki strop betonowy)
Z tego co mi mówił, perlit nie jest gąpczasty, inaczej niz styrobeton

Ostatnio zrobiłem próbe ze styrobetonem 
Wylamem 10 cm w stosunku 4 miarki styropianu na 1 miarke cementu (troche wapna)
na to 2 cm styrobetonu w stosunku 2 miarki styropianu na 1 cementu (troche wapna)
Powierzchnia powstała ładna, twardza, ale można palec wbic, powierzchnia gabczasta

Z tego co czytam
Styrobeton ma lepsze właściwosci termiczne i jest lżejszy, za to mniej wytrzymały

----------


## van1981

na twoim miejscu chyba wybrał bym styro bo i tańsze i ma lepsze właściwości izolacyjne a na nich Ci najbardziej zależy
Ja chcę osiągnąć coś zupełnie innego(ciszę )

----------


## van1981

Perlit zamówiony. Zamówiłem 20m3. Wydaje mi się że będzie za dużo ale zobaczymy. Kosztowało mnie to 3500zł. To jest 180-tka chociaż wydawało mi się że nie będzie to tak drobne.
Jak widać na załączonych zdjęciach chodzić się po tym nie da. Mamy też obawy że jak będzie lane bezpośrednio na luźny perlit to cięższy beton czy też perlitobeton będzie wypychał perlit do góry. Żeby to ustabilizować myślę o rozłożeniu folii albo styropian 1-2cm. Na piętrze na którym będzie podłogówka okazuje się że będzie tylko na połowie piętra, sypialnia i pokój dziecka będą normalne kaloryfery.

----------


## adam_mk

Czemu krzywdę chcesz sobie i dziecku zrobić?

Adam M.

----------


## tomraider

> Czemu krzywdę chcesz sobie i dziecku zrobić?
> 
> Adam M.


JESZCZE chyba kolega van nie wie ile będzie kosztować pomysł podłogówka+kaloryfery i jakie kłopoty są póżniej ze sterowaniem tego. 
Pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## van1981

Różnie mówią o tej podłogówce. Podobno w miejscach w których się śpi źle to wpływa na człowieka, dalej nie będę wyjaśniał bo temat rzeka i są zawsze dwa końce kija.

Co do sterowania podłogówka + kaloryfery to i tak będzie to mieszane czyli gdzieniegdzie kaloryfery a gdzieniegdzie podłogówka więc i tak będzie z tym problem. Mam nadzieję jednak dobrać taki piec który będzie ciągle zapewniał dość niską temperaturę wody centralnego (z mojego doświadczenia w okolicach 45)

Lepiej podpowiedzcie teraz co z wylewkami  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

:
"{ludzie} Różnie mówią o tej podłogówce."
Tak. Ale w większości są głupi...
A co Ci mówi ROZUM?

"Mam nadzieję jednak dobrać taki piec który będzie ciągle zapewniał dość niską temperaturę wody centralnego"

Rozumiem... truciciel jesteś... Ten od SMOGu...
Do tego... bogaty. Co kilka lat nowy durny kocioł...
Bo stary kwachy zjedzą...

"Lepiej podpowiedzcie teraz co z wylewkami "

No jak to - co?
ROBIĆ!
Dom bez wylewek głupio wygląda...

Adam M.

----------


## van1981

> :
> 
> "Mam nadzieję jednak dobrać taki piec który będzie ciągle zapewniał dość niską temperaturę wody centralnego"
> 
> Rozumiem... truciciel jesteś... Ten od SMOGu...
> Do tego... bogaty. Co kilka lat nowy durny kocioł...
> Bo stary kwachy zjedzą...
> 
> 
> ...


Mam doświadczenie z piecem który grzeje kaloryfery i ciepłą wodę grzejąc 4 mieszkania o łącznej powierzchni 180m2. temperaturę nastawiam od 42 do 48 w zależności od pory roku i który to budynek. 
Jest oszczędnie a nie ma nawet obiegu wody ciepłej zrobionego i dużego zasobnika. 
Piec nie grzeje oczywiście non-stop. Po prostu utrzymuje żądaną temperaturę centralnego. 
Taki efekt chcę osiągnąć ale to chyba nie o tym temat  :smile: 

A z podłogówką tak mi mówią fachowcy, na forach też tak piszą, badania (nie sprawdzałem) też są nie za podłogówką w częściach sypialnianych
Podłogówką jest jeszcze trochę "nowością" na dłuższą metę przecież jeszcze nikt tego nie wypróbował.

A co z wylewką ? Folia, cieńki styro żeby to przed laniem wylewki jakoś się nie rozwalało ?

----------


## adam_mk

O ku...

Adam M.

----------


## tomraider

> .................. tak mi mówią fachowcy .....................
> 
> A co z wylewką  ?


To chyba będziesz musiał znowu popytać swoich fachowców jak zrobić wylewkę , na tym forum aż tak dobrych fachowców raczej nie znajdziesz.
Tomraider.

----------


## van1981

czyli zrobię wylewkę tak jak mi się wydaje  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Tak.
I będzie "jak Bóg da..."

Adam M.

----------


## tomraider

> Tak.
> I będzie "jak Bóg da..."
> 
> Adam M.


I niech dobry Bóg ma w opiece kolegę van 1981 ,zwłaszcza jak już skończy budowę i zacznie mieszkać.

----------


## van1981

no z waszą szyderą na pewno  :smile:

----------


## ciasteczka

Witajcie budowniczowie

Mam do Was pytanie dotyczące progów pod drzwiami wejściowymi i balkonowymi. 
Mam niepodpiwniczony dom i 15 cm styropianu pod chudzikiem,  potem mam jeszcze 5 cm pod ogrzewaniem podłogowym i wylewką oczywiście. 
Starałem się unikać mostków cieplnych, ale nie uniknąłem problemów. Mianowicie wszystkie okna, które są do podłogi oraz drzwi wejściowe i tarasowe są zamontowane na podstawach metalowych ok 10 cm, pozostała mi więc pusta przestrzeń pod wszystkimi drzwiami. Nie mam pomysłu czym to uzupełnić, aby uniknąć mostków cieplnych w tych miejscach. Znalazłem temat o styrobetonie i zastanawiam się właśnie nad takim rozwiązaniem. 
|Co o tym myślicie? 
Będę wdzięczny za Wasze podpowiedzi.
pozdrawiam i jednocześnie życzę powodzonka na budowach i wszystkiego naj w Nowym Roku

----------


## ciasteczka

Witajcie budowniczowie

Mam do Was pytanie dotyczące progów pod drzwiami wejściowymi i balkonowymi. 
Mam niepodpiwniczony dom i 15 cm styropianu pod chudzikiem,  potem mam jeszcze 5 cm pod ogrzewaniem podłogowym i wylewką oczywiście. 
Starałem się unikać mostków cieplnych, ale nie uniknąłem problemów. Mianowicie wszystkie okna, które są do podłogi oraz drzwi wejściowe i tarasowe są zamontowane na podstawach metalowych ok 10 cm, pozostała mi więc pusta przestrzeń pod wszystkimi drzwiami. Nie mam pomysłu czym to uzupełnić, aby uniknąć mostków cieplnych w tych miejscach. Znalazłem temat o styrobetonie i zastanawiam się właśnie nad takim rozwiązaniem. 
|Co o tym myślicie? 
Będę wdzięczny za Wasze podpowiedzi.
pozdrawiam i jednocześnie życzę powodzonka na budowach i wszystkiego naj w Nowym Roku

----------


## adam_mk

Styrobeton albo perlitobeton.
Dobrze się sprawdza.

Adam M.

----------


## mariusz05

A nie można oczywiście z wyczuciem wypełnić to pianką poliuretanową niskoprężna.

----------


## adam_mk

Można...
Różnie można...
Wybierasz to, co jest i co łatwiejsze.

Adam M.

----------


## tomraider

> A nie można oczywiście z wyczuciem wypełnić to pianką poliuretanową niskoprężna.


Poobserwuj duże drzwi tarasowe jak mocno wieje, zrozumiesz wtedy że potrzebują naprawdę solidnego zamocowania trwałego w czasie (pianka to nie najlepszy pomysł), perlitobeton ,który sam zastosowałem, jest jak najbardziej najłatwiejszym i najlepszym rozwiązaniem które dodatkowo można od zewnątrz prosto i skutecznie zaizolować przeciw przeciekom wody.
Tomraider.

----------


## ciasteczka

Dziękuję Panu Adamowi i wszystkim za odpowiedzi. 

Będę niedługo się za to zabierał.

Powodzonka i wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku

----------


## satyricos

Witam szanownych forumowiczów  :smile: 

Pozwoliłem sobie odświeżyć temat bo po przeczytaniu całego wątku mam dylemat co do sposobu wyrównania łuków stropu kleina nad piwnicą na którym ma być położona podłogówka.
Chciałbym najpierw wzmocnić strop wylewając rzadką zaprawę cementowo-wapienną (znajomy doradzał mi wylanie rzadkiego cementu ale obawiam się zlasowania cegieł po pewnym czasie..) i tu moje pytanie jakich proporcji najlepiej użyć.?
Kolejną rzeczą jest wypełnienie tych przestrzeni między łukami i tu mam dylemat czy użyć styrobetonu, perlitobetonu czy może keramzytobetonu..? Lub może wysypać luzem perlit/keramzyt i dopiero na to mieszankę z betonem..? Dom jest jest stary i nie chciałbym go zbytnio obciążać.. Będę wdzięczny za rady  :smile:

----------


## techmal

Najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest wylanie styrobetonu jako warstwy wyrownawczej a potem pokrycie wylewka cementowa lub anhydrytowa. Wykonunemy takich tematow duzo zwlaszcza na slasku i w krakowie. Podsyla. Link do filmu ktory pokazuje poszczegolne etapy. https://youtu.be/-8Ty_zEPSjE
Koszt okolo 400zl/m3. Material bez piasku. Bardzo lekkie a wytrzymalosc jak na styropianie  ok eps200

----------


## hubert871

Witam. Wracajac do tematu. Adaptuje poddasze jako uzytkowe. Muszę wyrównać strop kleina. Czy zrobic to keramzytem czy wspomnianymi tutaj styrobetonami lub perlitobetonem? Nastepne warstwy to bedzie styropian i wylewka.

----------


## Krzysztof_M

Witam. Odnowie trochę temat ale szukam szukam  i nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Mianowicie Adaptuje poddasze, robię tam mieszkanie, podłogi około +/- 80m2. Poddasze znajduje się w Domu Bliźniaczym z lat 90 można powiedzieć ze jako 2 piętro. Strop jest z płyt kanałowych na tym (podobno troszkę izolacji w formie wełny) i 5cm wylewki. Na poddaszu miało znajdować się ogrzewanie podłogowe i z tego względu wszystko zostało podniesione 10cm wyżej (Drzwi, Okna dachowe, Instalacje wodne i elektryczne) Lecz z obawy przed tym, że Budynek może nie wytrzymać kolejnej wylewki 4-5cm z tad moje pytanie. Jak Najlepiej podnieść owa podłogę żeby nie było Ciężkie a solidne. Styrbeton + Cienka wylewka samopoziomująca a może legary + Płyty Osb/Mfp, może jest możliwość sam Styropian jakiś bardzo twardy a na to tylko delikatnie Wylewka Samopoziomująca ? 
A Mozę jest ktoś w stanie powiedzieć i ten Strop jak i budynek wytrzyma kolejne 4-5cm Wylewki i nie ma w niczym problemu ? 
Trochę Chaotycznie i długo ale myślę ze ktoś Mądry na pewno się znajdzie  :wink:  
Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Ponieważ nie odkurzyliśmy jeszcze szklanej kuli po sylwestrze to trudno dać Ci dobrą odpowiedź.
Ale...
Mogę podpowiedzieć.
Przydałby się jakiś KONSTRUKTOR
Pytasz - czy wytrzyma...
Architekt-konstruktor policzy i ewentualnie podpowie co zrobić, jak wzmocnić i czym, aby wytrzymało.
Konsultacja to małe pieniądze.
Projekt - do uzgodnienia z nim, ale też ceną nie zabija.
Wydaje mi się, że to dobra droga.
Trzeba na miejscu zobaczyć z czego to jest zbudowane i w jakim jest stanie.
Potem policzyć wytrzymałość.

Adam M.

----------


## Krzysztof_M

Tak tez zrobię, poszukam Konstruktora, zaproszę go i niech zobaczy, Powie co o tym wszystkim myśli.
A odchodząc od pomysłu z podłogówką to jakie byłoby najlepsze rozwiązanie tej sytuacji, żeby było jak najlżejsze a mocno wytrzymałe ?

----------


## adam_mk

Podłogówka na siatkach i spinkach.
(zobacz system Kantherm-net)
Jak siatka będzie z tych "lepszych" (niż 3mm) masz zbrojenie i wzmocnienie stropu płytą betonową.
Usztywnia, zwiększa nośność i ... grzeje.
Ale pogadaj z konstruktorem.

Adam M.

----------


## Krzysztof_M

Ok, jeśli już jesteśmy przy tej podłogówce dużo czytałem , parę kładłem ale u siebie to u siebie. Z Sypialni podłogówkę wyeliminuje, będzie grzejnik, a co z Pokojem Dziecka ? Niema konkretnej decyzji co do podłogi, Czy Dywan na całej powierzchni czy nie. Lepiej Grzejnik Czy podłogówka i Grzejnik ? żeby w razie W można było podłogę tez grzać. Mianowicie jesli sytuacja pozwoli zastanawiam sie nad podlogowka na 50% poddasza a druga stronę czymś lżejszym.

----------


## adam_mk

Rób jak chcesz.
Ja bym dał podłogowe po całości.
Dwa systemy grzewcze?
Po co?

Adam M.

----------


## marci1976

Dobry wieczór!

Mam pytanie do adama
Niedawno kupiłem 40letni dom
Standardowo mam strop kleina, w wersji lekkiej (cegły na płask) i co jakiś czas bednarka między nimi
Na wysokim parterze w części domu (korytarzu) mam zrobioną wylewkę betonową, chce aby to było moje zero
W kuchni i pokoju zerwałem stare dechy (podłoga na legarach), usunąłem wypełnienie czyli trociny z wapnem.
Co Pan sądzi o moim pomyśle?  (Chce z racji ograniczonego budżetu robić wszystko sam)  dodatkowo zależy mi na jak najmniejszym obciążeniu obecnego stropu 
1. wypełnienie i wyrównanie do poziomu tregier (aby latwo i po czym ściągać)  STYROBETON WŁASNEJ PRODUKCJI
2. na to styropian twardy podłogowy aby wyrównać wysokość między powierzchnią styrodu a spodem płyty osb
3. plyta OSB 18 lub  22mm  frezowana 
4 panele podłogowe

Mam do zrobienia 33m2 podłogi i w okolicach Warszawy ekipy życzą sobie ok 2500-3000 pln netto (robocizna i  własnym materiał) za zrobienie wylewki betonowej, za anhydryt kolo zaśpiewał 4500netto (za 33m2)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sacha

[QUOTE=marci1976;7901358]Dobry wieczór!

Mam pytanie do adama

Adam pewno zapracowany. Jeśli mogę się wtrącić to myślisz dobrze z tą robotą, OSB 18 wystarczające - pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

Podparte po całości OSB 18 wystarczy.
Pomysł dobry.

Adam M.

----------


## pawel89

Witam, na forum jestem nowy. Czytałem powyższe posty i mam również takie pytanko. Mam strasznie nierówny strop na piętrze, docelowo ma być tam po całości podłogowa, czy będzie dobrze jeśli wyleje styrobeton (w proporcjach wg wcześniejszych postów) a no to styropian 5cm no i dalej już podłogowa z rury PEX i na to 4-5cm wylewki(tu kolejne pytanie czy można w to wtopić siatkę lub włókna lub jedno i drugie) i pytanie jeszcze jedno co z folia budowlana dawać pod styropian styrobeton.

----------


## zrób to sam

kilka razy spotkałem się w różnych artykułach, że na styrobeton należy dać gładź cementową - o jaką gładź chodzi? Bo to co wyczytałem z wujka google to jest taka najtansza gładż po 30zł i wystarczyłoby mi jedynie 2 worki na m2 żeby uzyskać 4cm  :no: 

u mnie plan wypełnienia (prawie 30cm żeby wyrównać do pozostałych pomieszczeń), izolacji nie potrzeba (pod spodem kotłownia), ma być podłogówka w styropianie frezowanym (mam zamówioną pompę ciepła ze sterowaniem pokojowym wiec bezwładność cieplna jest tu nieużyteczna, chce mieć możliwość - zakrece podłogówkę i odczuwam to niebawem) i na to 10mm płyta cementowo wiórowa (dla stabilizacji) i panele. Dobrze kombinuje?

----------

